# CRS (From Taiwan)



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow! They are super.

Do you host them here in Toronto?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow sooooooooo white!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow! They are super.
> 
> Do you host them here in Toronto?


No, I am in Taiwan


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't imagine what those would look like in real life, those pictures are amazing.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Aaron, good to finally see you on GTA =)
beautiful! as always, guess its time to post the more sought after pictures =P


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ooo, damn. These are really nice.
The colour is good, very solid white and the red is very bright. I notice that the legs are very white. It's very close to ASSA's "pure red line" strain. Did you get this from them or were these from another Taiwanese breeder. I know a lot of people talks about some really good breeds from Taiwan, but I have never seem any though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Ooo, damn. These are really nice.
> The colour is good, very solid white and the red is very bright. I notice that the legs are very white. It's very close to ASSA's "pure red line" strain. Did you get this from them or were these from another Taiwanese breeder. I know a lot of people talks about some really good breeds from Taiwan, but I have never seem any though.


These are Aarons and these are pure lines. Same ones I have. Problem with such quality is the price. Because they have no golden genes and exhibit the highly desired thickness and clarity of color. These can easily topple to prices of 500-100 CDN.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

So nice, wonder if I can get any.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

T.T they are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHITE....OMG..................


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

jamesren said:


> So nice, wonder if I can get any.


The exact one Aaron is displaying goes for over 500. This is a pure line with full thickness.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

drool..................


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> The exact one Aaron is displaying goes for over 500. This is a pure line with full thickness.


Yes, it's super!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are amazing looking!


----------

